# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  A ju pëlqejnë fasulet?!!

## Montoya

Ju pelqejne fasulet more anetar te forumit??!une vdes per to,sidomos kur jashte bie shi shpesh here i haj ato duke i shoqeruar me limon,domate,turshi lakre ose domateje sebashku edhe  me kripe ,ohhh zot po me leshon goja leng  :shkelje syri:  ,besoj se dhe juve apo jo eeee hi hi hi!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol hahah, mua me pelqejn por nuk vdes per to :P

----------


## Veshtrusja

lol Mua me pelqejn shume. I kam qejf me qep te njoma ose me speca djegese.

 :buzeqeshje: 

PS: fasule me orize jane shkelqyer

----------


## Montoya

Ne fakt harrova te vija edhe 2 gjera qe i pelqej shume ,dhe ato jane : Paidhaqet me Limon ,Tava e kosit dhe Tava e Baltes!
Kush nuk i ka provuar shpresoj ti provoje dhe te me kujtoje!





                        Nese provoj dicka te mire do tjua them qe ta provoni dhe ju ........ciao ciao nga MONTOYA

----------


## Reina

loooool.. Me pelqejn dhe mua ne dimer shume!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> _Postuar më parë nga Veshtrusja_ 
> *
> 
> PS: fasule me orize jane shkelqyer*


 po me pelqejn shume me orize  :buzeqeshje:  gjithashtu

----------


## Willy

Grosha, o zot sa e mir eshte, po ca me bo per surprizat nga mbrapa se...... Ska problem per groshen sakrifikohem!

----------


## lorina

Fasulet me oriz jane shume te mira.. Ajo ne kohen e Enverit quhej gjella e miqesise. Kjo qe per shkak te marredhenieve me kinen. Kina na jepte orizin..  lol  

lorina

----------


## Fiori

Para dy ditesh nje shoqja ime me tregoi se qiqrat mund ti gatuash dhe si gjelle. Qiqrat me pare i kam ngrene te pjekura apo dhe sallate, po asnjehere si gjelle. Me poshte po ju shkruaj nje recete te thjeshte per te gatuar qiqrat. Po e shkruaj tek tema e fasuleve, pasi gatuhen pak a shume njesoj si fasulet. 

*Gjellë me qiqra*

Nje nate perpara se ti gatuani, mund ti lini ne uje te ngrohte gjate nates. Para drekes, nderrojuni ujin dhe jepuni nje vale. Me pas nderroni ujin perseri, hidhuni kripe, vaj ulliri dhe ereza sipas deshires (borzilok etj), lereni te ziejne derisa ti shikoni si nje mase te perbashket (pra mos jene te ndara qiqrat nga uji). Dhe ne fund servirini me mish te pjekur, salce kosi e sallate. 


Kenaquni  :macka e bardhe:

----------


## diikush

fasulet me te shijshme jane me pasterma-mish te thare 
shume te miraaa...

----------


## ElMajico

une nuk i ha fasulet po vdes per to si thote Montoya....

pastaj ashu si i ha ai me limon me turshi....aiuuuuuuuuuu...

Une jam ne It...hame fasule i here ne vit e kam fjalen per ato shqiptaret..se italiane ka sa te duash po ato tonat jane fixim....nejse...

----------


## ElMajico

> Para dy ditesh nje shoqja ime me tregoi se qiqrat mund ti gatuash dhe si gjelle. Qiqrat me pare i kam ngrene te pjekura apo dhe sallate, po asnjehere si gjelle. Me poshte po ju shkruaj nje recete te thjeshte per te gatuar qiqrat. Po e shkruaj tek tema e fasuleve, pasi gatuhen pak a shume njesoj si fasulet. 
> 
> *Gjellë me qiqra*
> 
> Nje nate perpara se ti gatuani, mund ti lini ne uje te ngrohte gjate nates. Para drekes, nderrojuni ujin dhe jepuni nje vale. Me pas nderroni ujin perseri, hidhuni kripe, vaj ulliri dhe ereza sipas deshires (borzilok etj), lereni te ziejne derisa ti shikoni si nje mase te perbashket (pra mos jene te ndara qiqrat nga uji). Dhe ne fund servirini me mish te pjekur, salce kosi e sallate. 
> 
> 
> Kenaquni


Fiori po une qe nuk kam ngrene ndonjehere qiqra ose kam ngrene e si mbaj mend si i behet se kam degjuar dhe per qiqra ne hell!!!

----------


## Manulaki

> fasulet me te shijshme jane me pasterma-mish te thare 
> shume te miraaa...


I ke rene pikes, MrMaximus.

----------


## lone_star

Grosha me pilafin shkojne shume. Edhe ca turshi jane mrekullia vete.
Sidomos kur jashte eshte ftohte...

----------


## dEvoLLiU

sidomos po ti hash naten fle rehat :P

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Hahahh Clloje Teme Me Te Vertet Per te Qeshur.
Te Mira jane Dreqkat Po Sec Kane Ca Si..... :P

----------


## diikush

Une kam nje tenxhere duke gatuar tani.... :buzeqeshje: 
Seriozisht e kam.

----------


## ElMajico

> Hahahh Clloje Teme Me Te Vertet Per te Qeshur.
> Te Mira jane Dreqkat Po Sec Kane Ca Si..... :P


e re clay ca kane re??....

hihihihihi :ngerdheshje: DD.... :shkelje syri:

----------


## TiLoNcE

kur kena fest bojm grosh :P

----------


## Manulaki

Mua me pelqejne fasulet ala meksikance  :u shkriva:

----------

